# iPad -> Mac : sauvegarde photos AVEC albums



## globule35 (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous pour une solution à un problème récent.

Ma femme possède un iPad 2 depuis 2 ans. Elle n'avait pas jusqu'à présent d'ordinateur fixe.
Elle a créé au fur et à mesure des albums dans l'application Photos de son iPad, avec un bon nombre de photos et vidéos.
Elle souhaite donc maintenant qu'elle a un ordinateur fixe, un macbook sous Lion, retrouver ces albums sur cette machine.

J'ai essayé la technique de base, cad syncho avec itunes vers iphoto, préalablement installé et lancé une fois. La synchro ne plante pas mais je n'ai aucunes photos qui arrivent de l'iPad.
J'ai tenté ensuite de lancer iPhoto, et de brancher l'ipad, pour décharger directement les photos sans iTunes. L'ipad n'est pas visible. Mon iphone par contre lui l'est ! 
J'ai essayé les 2-3 astuces de réinitialisation de la librairie iphoto ou kill du processus ptpcamera, mais sans succès.

Comme autre alternative, j'ai trouvé sans testé pour l'instant la solution de l'application Photosmith qui permet de synchroniser une base de photos/albums sur iPad avec une librairie Lightroom. Cependant les retours sur l'iTunes store ne sont pas fameux...

Bref, je suis dans une impasse.

avez-vous d'autres solutions/logiciels qui me permettraient de gérer cela ?

Merci par avance.


----------

